# Oral & Maxillofacial Salary?



## IvyPE (May 9, 2012)

Hey all,

My wife and I are looking around for jobs in UAE and I've been searching for salaries regarding Maxillofacial surgeons but I haven't had any luck. She's a US educated maxillofacial surgeon who's only a year out of residency, but board certified here. Iranian born/US citizen who speaks English/Farsi/Arabic fluently.

Can anyone help with the salary estimates at all? I have no expectations of the UAE matching her salary here in the US, I'm just trying to find a ballpark number....

Thanks!


----------

